# Free Rabbit on Craigslist (Sheboygan, WI area)



## Boz (Aug 5, 2009)

http://sheboygan.craigslist.org/for/1300433246.html

_"Free rabbit/cage $20.00"_

It doesn't say exactly where but it was posted in the sheboygan, WI area ads. I can't take him and I worry about free. *
*


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 5, 2009)

You can write them and suggest that they charge $20.00 to ensure their bunny doesn't become snake food or dog training tool. I send that often, and they usually respond with "I never thought of that.."


----------



## Boz (Aug 6, 2009)

I did send an email asking if they still had the bunny. If they do I'll tell them that!

Thanks!


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 6, 2009)

I saw a bunch of tort dutches on Madison Craigslist and it made me think of my Tony, myheart's Patrick and foster Andy, and 2 bunnies that are/were at the local shelter. Why is it that people want to give away bunnies that look just like my heart bunny? Tort dutches are cute! I almost try to stay off craigslist these days... The post-fair season will soon be upon us (State Fair is this week).


----------



## Boz (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh boy I never thought of that! I shouldn't be looking! I wish I could take them all, even if it was temporary till they found a furever home.


----------



## stevees2 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have two rabbits with a cage I am trying to find new homes for, if you can help please contact me. I've tried selling them but haven't had any responses. Was going to put them up for Free...

Thanks,
Steve S
920-912-8306


----------

